# Tuto fin contrat lapaje



## isa19 (25 Juillet 2022)

bonjour,
 par curiosité j'ai regardé le tuto de fin de contrat sur lapaje et petite question :
 à la 4e étape il y a 3 choix  pour la rémunération des cp : paiement en 1 seule fois, lors de la prise du congé principal , au fur à mesure de leur prise
Pour une année  année complète  du coup c'est la 3e réponse ???
Jusque là je me passe de ce service mais si ça devient obligatoire je m'informe.


----------



## assmatzam (25 Juillet 2022)

Non
En année complète les CP sont toujours payés par maintien de salaire à hauteur des acquis

Ce que vous avez lu ne concerne que les années incomplètes


----------



## isa19 (25 Juillet 2022)

Merci assmatzam, c'est bien ce que je pensais mais j'ai rien vu sur année complète c'est pour ça.


----------



## assmatzam (25 Juillet 2022)

C'est normal car il n'y a que pour les contrats en année incomplète que les CP sont payés en plus de la mensualisation


----------



## isa19 (25 Juillet 2022)

ben en fin de contrat en année complète  il faut bien payer les non pris en indemnité  C.CP et c'est là que je ne svais pas ou se fait le calcul par lapaje


----------

